# Hightemp RTV Silicone on a Maverick Probe...where..help!!!



## cohiba (Apr 15, 2013)

Hey All,

Yep, it's that newbie from Oklahoma again.  Well, I'm getting my accessories lined up before my Birthday and now I have some questions.

I just bought a Maverick ET732 from Jeff at A-MAZE-N Products a few days ago...and I'm sure that it's in my mailbox as we speak.  Can't wait to get home from work and check it out.

Questions:

Can someone please post a picture of the correct placement on where a person places the hightemp silicone on the probe/wire area?  Please!!
I don't want to screw it up...I want to preserve it for continued use...so I'd like visual instructions as to the location.

What temperature of silicone should I use..the red or black.  The guy at the autoshop told me the black has a higher temperature rating than the red.

Any personal tips or tricks on maintenance on the Maverick ET732.

Thank you for your help, it is appreciated!!!


----------



## dward51 (Apr 15, 2013)

Who told you to silicone in the Maverick wires?  I never heard of such a thing. You will need to take the probes out to clean them (especially the meat probe).

There are a number of ways to install small ports that the probe and probe wires can be fed through to the interior of a smoker (port design varies by smoker type). You can also just let the probe wires be held in place by the door seal or lid of a lot of smokers.

What type of smoker do you have?  I remember at one point you were looking at Smokin-it smokers but did not know if you bought one yet.


----------



## cohiba (Apr 15, 2013)

dward51..

I keep reading that the Maverick goes haywire when people clean it and get water at the ( I guess) spot where the wire meets the probe.  Resulting in having to buy a new probe/wire because the water/cleaner shorted it out.

As for smokers...and being in Oklahoma...and gettin' a pretty darn good price on a Cookshack, I'm really lookin' at them.  I haven't totally ruled out the Smokin-It...may still go with it.


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 15, 2013)

You should never submerse the probes in water. I just carefully wipe my meat probe with a scotch bright to get any stuck on food off of it then wipe with alcohol on a paper towel before ever sticking it in meat, I wipe all my temp probes with alcohol just before sticking the meat.
If you are gentle and careful with them and don't immerse in water you will be fine and they will last a long time. I've had mine for over a year and a half and use them almost every weekend and they are still going strong.


----------



## onewondershow (Apr 15, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> You should never submerse the probes in water. I just carefully wipe my meat probe with a scotch bright to get any stuck on food off of it then wipe with alcohol on a paper towel before ever sticking it in meat, I wipe all my temp probes with alcohol just before sticking the meat.
> If you are gentle and careful with them and don't immerse in water you will be fine and they will last a long time. I've had mine for over a year and a half and use them almost every weekend and they are still going strong.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Apr 15, 2013)

Probes,sending/recieving units,and batteries are indeed touchy around water, I found that if you suspect Water , wrap in a large towel and lay it in a warm place for a few days, it should dry it out.

Have fun and...


----------



## dj mishima (Apr 16, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> You should never submerse the probes in water. I just carefully wipe my meat probe with a scotch bright to get any stuck on food off of it then wipe with alcohol on a paper towel before ever sticking it in meat, I wipe all my temp probes with alcohol just before sticking the meat.
> If you are gentle and careful with them and don't immerse in water you will be fine and they will last a long time. I've had mine for over a year and a half and use them almost every weekend and they are still going strong.


Don't you use boiling and ice water to test the accuracy of the probe?


----------



## seenred (Apr 16, 2013)

Dj Mishima said:


> Don't you use boiling and ice water to test the accuracy of the probe?


Yes, but the only part that is sumerged in the water is the probe tip.  If you let the wire/probe connection submerge, you're gonna have issues.

Red


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 16, 2013)

Cohiba said:


> Hey All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used red on mine.  Just apply some on a toothpick and then dab it around the end of the probe, up about 1/4 inch.  Have not had any trouble with any of my four probes since doing so. To me it was cheep insurance as I was replacing them on a regular basis before.
T


----------



## michief (Apr 16, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> I used red on mine.  Just apply some on a toothpick and then dab it around the end of the probe, up about 1/4 inch.  Have not had any trouble with any of my four probes since doing so. To me it was cheep insurance as I was replacing them on a regular basis before.
> T


Does this allow you to submerge them for washing?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 16, 2013)

michief said:


> Does this allow you to submerge them for washing?


I haven't deliberately tried it.  It was mostly protection from my wife and I cant say if she has unintentionally tested it.


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 16, 2013)

SeenRed said:


> Yes, but the only part that is sumerged in the water is the probe tip.  If you let the wire/probe connection submerge, you're gonna have issues.
> 
> Red



:yeahthat:


----------



## simple (Apr 16, 2013)

Never thought of using RTV to seal that junction point.  I've always slid a piece of shrink tube over it and then heated with a hair dryer to shrink and seal.  I don't purposely dunk them in water, but it has kept things going through the occasional accidental quick dip and rainstorms when I neglected to put them away after pulling them from the smoker...


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 16, 2013)

simple said:


> I've always slid a piece of shrink tube over it and then heated with a hair dryer to shrink and seal.  I don't purposely dunk them in water, but it has kept things going through the occasional accidental quick dip and rainstorms when I neglected to put them away after pulling them from the smoker...


I agree, mine seem to get moisture on them no matter how careful I am.   I can't say that adding the seal water proofs the probe, but I am one who has a watch that is water resistant too 150ft and still take it off before showering.  I like the shrink wrap idea.  Think I will put the shrink wrap on over the seal, what can it hurt?

I would take a picture, but my camera doesn't take good close ups. Forgot to mention above to overlap the probe slightly also.


----------



## cohiba (Apr 16, 2013)

MrT59874,

THANK YOU!!!  I have posted the same question in a few other forums and all I got was jibberish!!!  Thank you!!!


----------



## harryset (Apr 16, 2013)

I have read this thread with great interest, and I simply can't wrap my head around the fact that water could damage one of these temperature probes.

Please, I'm not even going to attempt to tell people not to believe their own, real life, experiences, and I would be one of the very first people to believe you all, and RTV my probes.


----------



## harryset (Apr 16, 2013)

After doing some web searches, even the Maverick website says that there can be problems with the probe wires shorting out due to moisture.  Hard to believe that probes with problems such as this would be of any use at all in cooking.  Do other probes with braided sheathes have the same problems?


----------



## harryset (Apr 18, 2013)

What's really funny is that after reading other smoking forums, you read about others having the same problems with these probes.  Several have received letters back from Maverick stating that they have no problem with the probes, and that their testing shows that the probe seals are tested to a success rate of 99.9%.  Yet the Maverick site warns against getting the probes wet, or even damp.


----------



## jwbtulsa (Apr 19, 2013)

It can be a universal problem of most temperatrue probes. If moisture enters the probe, it can eliminate the resistance of the two wires within the probe; essentially shorting out the thermistor. Typically, you will get a "low" temp error code on the Maverick probes. I have ripped the guts out of a probe to let it dry and then replaced it and sealed. good to go. The metal sheath on the probe wire is just to add strength. It to can retain water within its braid and eventually produce failure.  Basically, temp probes are just like everything else in life. Take care of it, follow instructions provided, and it will last a long time. 

I have never sealed my probes, nor have I have worn my watch into the shower. I have however, dropped my cell phone into a toilet:!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 19, 2013)

jwbtulsa said:


> I have never sealed my probes, nor have I have worn my watch into the shower. I have however, dropped my cell phone into a toilet:!


jwbtulsa, I'm afraid to ask what the sound quality was like afterwards.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 20, 2013)

All of my probes are now sealed and shrink wrapped whether they needed it or not.  Time will tell.



 Top - Permatex High - Temp Red RTV Silicone - 600⁰. 3/16" Polyolefin heat shrink tubing. Two Mavericks

Probes - Top left, sealed and shrink wrapped. Left bottom, RTV applied and heat shrink ready to be slid over RTV and shrunk.

Center and right, RTV applied.



Completed and ready for service.


----------



## michief (Apr 20, 2013)

I got the sealant from Amazon yesterday and didn't put it on before starting my brisket... big mistake, the liquid from the brisket ran down the probe and into the end, I freaked out when the temp showed 380 in my Bradley 6 Rack, I was sure it was on fire but thankfully was not. I just ordered some new probes and calibrated them this morning. I decided to test the bad one and as soon as it hit the water bubbles started coming out from the probe at the connection.

I love my Mavericks but the probes are very delicate


----------



## dr k (Apr 23, 2013)

simple said:


> Never thought of using RTV to seal that junction point.  I've always slid a piece of shrink tube over it and then heated with a hair dryer to shrink and seal.  I don't purposely dunk them in water, but it has kept things going through the occasional accidental quick dip and rainstorms when I neglected to put them away after pulling them from the smoker...


I have heat shrink tubing and think it's a good idea.  After it's shrunk I wonder what the melting temp. is so it doesn't turn into a gooey mess.  Has yours lasted awhile?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 23, 2013)

Dr K said:


> I have heat shrink tubing and think it's a good idea.  After it's shrunk I wonder what the melting temp. is so it doesn't turn into a gooey mess.  Has yours lasted awhile?


Dr K, The RTV that I used operating temperature is 600⁰, the Polyolefin heat shrink operating temperature is 300⁰, PTFE heat shrinks operating temperature is 500⁰.

Tom


----------



## dr k (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for the help Tom.  I'm not sure what kind of shrink tubing it is.  It was given to me years ago.  This probe is only for ambient temps (new Maverick OT3BBQ) and not in meats so I better shop for new PTFE high heat tubing.

-Kurt


----------



## jwbtulsa (Apr 23, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> jwbtulsa, I'm afraid to ask what the sound quality was like afterwards.



Not enough RTV in the world to get me to retrieve it. Just bought a new one! Talk about pissing me off...


----------

